# Trouble Renaming Files



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post. I am having an issue importing files into lightroom 3. I've had it installed for about a month. All of a sudden the option to rename files during import is gone. It doesn't appear on the right hand side under file handling. and I have no idea how to bring it back.

 

HELP!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Looking at the screenshot I would say that your Import Action (top of centre panel) is set to *Add*. Rename as an option is not available for this action (I guess the developers assumed you wouldn't want to rename files that you are leaving where they are), it is only available when using Copy, Move, or Copy as DNG.

If you are using Add, you can rename after you have completed the import....


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

No...I have it to move. I swear


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

*another view*



when i shrink the import box, it shows the rename option but won't let me change anything, as if it's permanently set to change all new imports to untitled-1 .... So no matter what I import now they are all getting named essentially the same thing. This is a HUGE problem. I have looked under preferences...I can't find how to switch this back to  normal.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you expand the Import Screen to full-size and then give me a full screenshot of it? Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 7, 2011)

ingridnelson said:


> No...I have it to move. I swear


File renaming panel is only available if set to Move or Copy.  In  the small import dialog, you can not change the renaming settings  that were set in the large import dialog You probably have renaming set like this 

You need to insert one of the numbering tokens instead of placing a 1 (one) in the template field.  Custom text defaults to "untitled" unless if you leave the Custom Text field empty on the large import screen.

Save toy Custom renaming template with a new name so that you can re use this in the future.


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks so much for your help both of you!! I do have it set to copy when I import from my iphone. and I set it to move when I am importing from a folder. But in both cases, even when the screen is expanded, I cannot see the actual BOX that allows for changing any of the rename settings. It just doesn't appear.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Thinking about it a bit more, if you really do have *Move* selected as the Import Action then is it possible that you have inadvertently hidden the File Renaming and Destination panes? Try a right-click on the File Handling header, you will see a context menu which allows you to individually display the various panes. If these two are visible as options but unchecked, try clicking on Show All and they will be restored.


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

I was thinking I accidentally may have hidden it and Yes...I have tried to expand and collapse the file handling and the apply during import boxes, but the naming section doesn't pop up along with the others. Where do i find the 'show all' option? I'm not seeing that.


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

where do i find the filename template editor? maybe I do need to change a setting there? but I'm not sure how I would have changed this in the first place.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Expanding and collapsing won't do it....you need to *right-click* on either of the two headers that you can see, and a context menu should appear like the attached screenshot. Here I have deliberately hidden the Renaming and Destination panes, so now I can either select them individually or click on Show All to bring them both back.


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

OK....trying that and not working. I'm on a Mac. That must be the problem but i'm not getting the context menu that you are


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Ctrl+click?


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

no luck.  even apple click, option click.....This is making me crazy.


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

I got it!!!! I had to do apple and control and click at the same time. YOU are a lifesaver!!!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

I am soooooo happy now!!!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 7, 2011)

Pleased it's sorted now, but I wonder how you managed to hide them in the first place? If bringing up the context menu is apparently not very easy, I wonder if there's a keyboard shortcut which allows the panes to be hidden. Well, if there is no doubt Victoria will be along with the answer....


----------



## ingridnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

hmmmmm... i do have a 3 year old. Let's blame him


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL  I'm going to go with the 3 year old!  I don't know of any keyboard shortcuts to hide those panels, only to close them, so I'm guessing a mistaken right-click is to blame, probably by small cute fingers.


----------

